# Golden Retrievers and loyalty



## Sidian (May 22, 2011)

Hey. I'm considering getting a golden retriever soon, but one of the main things I'm not so sure about is that they supposedly treat complete strangers exactly the same as their owners. Is this true? Them being friendly towards people you bring back to your house is a good thing of course, but I'd like my dog to be much closer and more loyal to me than some person its never met before. 

Thanks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

My boys love to meet new people (sometimes too much) but I'm pretty sure they love me more.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That was actually one thing my sister misses about owning a golden is that special bond they form with their particular person.  

You do have to work for that bond and sometimes they don't necessarily bond with you if there's more people that live in your household.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Goldens often show lots of outwards excitement with new people. If you want a dog that's reserved and stays by you when it meets new people, a Golden is not for you.

However, that doesn't mean your Golden has a weaker bond to you than another breed would. Goldens bond just as strongly as any other dog. They'll show all kinds of body language that indicates their comfort and reliance on their main owner, but strangers will get big, outward displays of excitement. Don't be fooled!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha has bonded to me very well. At the same time, she loves to meet new people. With that said, when we've encountered strange men on walks (or the cable guy, etc.) she stands right by my side and is hesitant to receive pets from them. Her reaction to strangers tends to be right in line with my reaction. If I'm friendly, so is she, if I'm hesitant, she is also. 

I would have to say that she's very loyal... but friendly at the same time. The perfect fit for us!


----------



## fitnesschika713 (May 22, 2011)

My female Golden is definitely my dog, and she looks for me in a different way from others. She is a very sweet mannered dog, but she knows who her owner is. Whenever I take her to the park, all the kids want to play with her. Sometimes they want to walk her as well, I used to let them do this until I noticed she would get stressed out whenever they would attempt to walk her away from where I may have been sitting. She is a typical polite Golden who would never harm a fly, but she would turn and stare, looking for me, and not walk on the lead properly. Like someone said before, they love everyone, but they love their families more


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Goldens are friendly to other people (unless they can smell all the bad about that person) but they are exceptionally loyal toward their owners, and they have a very special relationship. 

Our Louie loves both of us (boyfriend and I), but he has a special bond with Alex. The two just clicked the first time they met. They seem to have more fun when they play and Louie will do anything Alex wants him to do. 

Me, on the other hand, we have a different bond, and I know Louie loves me. But he doesn't necessarily do what I ask him to sometimes and I think the biggest part of why he loves me is because I'm such a pushover for treats. And for some reason he sees me as the protective, motherly one. 

When other people come over, he targets them because he knows they might sneak him a bite of food (which we don't allow but I know it's happened a couple times) or give him extra attention. He just has to give them his puppy face.... he's such a ham.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

My girl used to greet people like she hadn't seen them in years. 

But I know it was me she loved. 

Think when you meet people for the first time.. Or people you know... You treat them well and with love. But you know who
YOUR people are. 

I know Lucy would have laid down her life for me.. She showed me a couple of times. 

Goldens are the best. 


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Excitement at meeting and greeting people is just another extension of being a Golden. They are joyous creatures, they enjoy most everyone. This is not the same as forming a bond with 'your person'...'cause Goldens definitely have 'their person'.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife and I have had 6 goldens over the years...both rescues and raised from pups. My singular opinion that all have been extremely loyal. One of them in particular loved meeting new people on walks and at the dog park. You would see him wander off to meet them. But he always knew where we were and if we went to the exit gate he would be soon to follow.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm spending a weekend at a seminar with almost all herding breeds..... 

Many of the dogs who people talk about as not so interested in strangers are either afraid of the people or they don't care much from attention, even from their own owners.... "Loyalty" referring to dogs is a bit anthropomorphic 

My goldens really like other people, but they've had a lot of training and if they're working (or think they are working!) they will ignore other people in the environment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

All of my goldens, past and present, and I have incredible bonds. Yes, they do love meeting most other people but even while greeting them, they have an eye on me. If I were to leave the room, they would be by my side before the door closed 

So loyal, oh yeah. Goldens are loyal.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger looooves meeting new people; it's one of the best things in his world. But, there is no doubt he is bonded to me. Even with my parents around and feeding him and loving him, he still gets up every time I do. When we have a big family gathering, he stares at me and keeps his eye on me until I disappear from view. At that point, he's up and trying to find me. 

So goldens LOVE to meet new people, sometimes very enthusiastically, but they usually seem to know who their "person" or "people" are. I think their hearts are so big that sometimes they include a few people in their "special people" category.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Gracie loves meeting new people but there's something special about us to her. If we are away for a couple days or even a couple hours, she is SO happy to see us. It's such a different reaction to when she meets strangers.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a story to illustrate what others have said:

Back when I still took Maggie to the dog park there was a strange man who was walking around the dog park without a dog. He struck me as funny, but I tried to tell myself that maybe he loved dogs and couldn't have one of his own, so he was playing with other people's dogs (if I had read the book I'm currently reading "The Gift of Fear" I never would have doubted my first instinct) Maggie went up to him, tail wagging and he petted her, then proceeded to pat his thigh to get her to follow him. He told his wife "he followed me" and they got up to leave, still calling Maggie to follow them. Maggie gets a few feet further, then looks at me and comes running to me, despite the man calling her. I was in shock that someone was trying to steal my dog right there at 3pm at a crowded dog park, so, I couldn't make a noise...I just stood and looked at her. The moral of this story: Friendly with strangers, yes, but also loyal to their owner.


----------



## ipsuel (May 22, 2011)

My Riley loves new people (no doubt he would've just licked an intruder/robber to death as they haul away all my belongings) lol. 

That being said, him being friendly doesn't take away from the loyalty he has to me and my sons. One whistle from us and he was happily at our side in a nano-second. 

I don't think I could ever recommend a golden retriever highly enough. Years ago, I was a lab-girl but Riley turned me into a GR-girl


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Maggiesmommy....what a scary story..by the way, I am still reading that book too! Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Goldens are incredibly social dogs. I always say, my dog loves the world and everyone in it. And I LOVE watching how happy she makes people, how kids laugh when they throw her the ball and she brings it back and drops it for them to throw again. I love seeing how overjoyed she is when she sees her dogwalker. My philosophy is that the more people who love her, the better.

But I know that she sees me as more than just another person who loves her and throws the ball. She has a special bond to me, just as I do to her.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'm spending a weekend at a seminar with almost all herding breeds.....
> 
> Many of the dogs who people talk about as not so interested in strangers are either afraid of the people or they don't care much from attention, even from their own owners....


Diesel is a huge attention hog to me, friends and family but walk him past 100 people and unless he knew one of them he wouldn't show any interest. :gotme:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

amy22 said:


> Maggiesmommy....what a scary story..by the way, I am still reading that book too! Thank you!



You're very welcome. It has definitely made me more aware of those around me.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> I have a story to illustrate what others have said:
> 
> Back when I still took Maggie to the dog park there was a strange man who was walking around the dog park without a dog. He struck me as funny, but I tried to tell myself that maybe he loved dogs and couldn't have one of his own, so he was playing with other people's dogs (if I had read the book I'm currently reading "The Gift of Fear" I never would have doubted my first instinct) Maggie went up to him, tail wagging and he petted her, then proceeded to pat his thigh to get her to follow him. He told his wife "he followed me" and they got up to leave, still calling Maggie to follow them. Maggie gets a few feet further, then looks at me and comes running to me, despite the man calling her. I was in shock that someone was trying to steal my dog right there at 3pm at a crowded dog park, so, I couldn't make a noise...I just stood and looked at her. The moral of this story: Friendly with strangers, yes, but also loyal to their owner.


What a crazy guy! Did you say anything? I think I would have yelled at him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggiesmommy, that's terrible! 

I have absolutely no doubt my Goldens love/loved my husband and me more than anyone else on this earth. They are/were fond of many people, even doing funny things like grabbing them and barking at them when they prepared to leave (I know, really not good behavior but these dogs really liked these people), but there is no doubt they love/loved us the best. :smooch: The feeling is mutual, of course.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> What a crazy guy! Did you say anything? I think I would have yelled at him!



I was stunned. Once he left and I calmed down, I turned to the lady next to me and said "um, he knows that all these dogs have owners, right? They aren't just 'free to a good home'?" and she said "yeah, who would try to steal a dog on a Saturday afternoon in a busy dog park?" I know that if he would have grabbed her or actually taken her out, I would have chased him down and beaten him with the nearest object I could find...NOBODY takes my puppy...she's our daughter. I go into serious momma bear mode when a punk kid even says under his breath that he'd punch Maggie if she came near him. (had that happen about a year ago, and I intimidated him so badly that his buddies all ran away...I'm talking the type of teenagers that rob people and ~may~ have beaten a man to death with a board for the $40 in his wallet)


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

My golden is overjoyed to meet new people, or even the people he hasn't seen all day - such as my parents.

When he greets me, he leans on my legs and wags his tail or licks me..and unless I've been gone all day, he isn't overly excited.

When he sees my parents/brothers/sister in law/whoever he immediately starts growling (not mean growling, but playful growling because 9 times out of 10 he has a toy in his mouth and wants you to play tug - no toy, no growl) and wagging his tail so hard he'll bruise you. LOL.

When he sees/hears/smells someone walking in the neighborhood (especially at night) he starts barking and "protects me."

I know he knows I'm his "person," though. If I am ANYWHERE and walk away from him he'll watch me until I'm out of sight. Once I'm out of sight, here he comes jingling along behind me. He doesn't do that with anyone else. He'll only sit in my lap. He'll only lay in bed with me. One thing I've noticed recently is - when we are driving, especially on the way back from obedience class, he'll lay his head on my shoulder and just sit there. I'm the only one that gets kisses  Little things like that.

It's a golden retriever's nature to be happy and excited when they meet someone new, but they know who their alpha is, they know who their person is, and they're always faithful even when they are mad at you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Agreed with everyone. Last summer I was walking Teddy and a lady with two labs stopped and we talked for a while, played fetch with the dogs, etc. Teddy was all excited about her, getting closer to see her, etc. She even took out treats. After a while though, the two labs got to be too much for him and he came and laid down beside me.
He was also friendly to other people, but strangers who looked suspicious, he would get in defense mode and bark and protect me. Goldens may be overly friendly, but they know where their loyalties lie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's just like friendly people. I am friendly and like to meet new people and have friends but I don't want to go home with them!!

My boys love us and are totally loyal to us. They also have a sixth sense about "weird" people. We had a neighbor guy who gave me the creeps and my dogs always barked and growled when he came around. They have never reacted to anyone else like that. We all had that sixth sense about him. Thank God he moved.

I used to have a GSD who was VERY protective of me, to the point I was worried he might hurt someone. I don't know what my goldens would do if someone attacked me. Gunner can sound pretty fierce.


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

As much as Magnum loves to meet new people, in the end it is me he is loyal to. I cannot even leave him with another without him flipping out. I constantly have to within his view. If he cannot see me, then he starts to cry, and bark telling me to get closer to him. He has to know where I am at all times. Yes he is definitely mama's boy.


----------



## Sammy's Dad (May 20, 2011)

My Sammy acts the same way (it's in the breed). He loves to meet new people, and he will start barking at you if you do not give him any attention. Goldens are like that, but they are also loyal to their owners (they do create extraordinary bonds with their owners). While Sammy will be very excited to meet new people and will love to spent time with them, he also very loyal to me and will follow me everywhere I go. 

When I leave him with my mother, she tells me that he lays down next to the door or very close to it and will not leave from there till I come back. He will NOT sleep, nor play with his toys. When I come home, he gets very excited, then He gets his ball so that I can play with him.

Now when it comes to obedience, he will listen to me, but not my mother! Good-Boy! LOL!


----------



## heidster06 (May 28, 2011)

My four month old Golden is a mama's boy. He barks at anyone that comes in the yard, or basement ,however once the person approaches then he is super friendly. Actually my boyfriend is in law enforcement and my dog didnt recognize him in uniform and barked at him and ran to me then when he realized it was my boyfriend he got SUPER excited.. haha I think, actually I know he would protect me if something bad was going on .


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Diesel is a huge attention hog to me, friends and family but walk him past 100 people and unless he knew one of them he wouldn't show any interest. :gotme:


This saddens me. Personally I would want a big smooch from Diesel! I have a big soft spot for GSD's but unfortunately, they just are not that.

Tucker like other goldens will greet everyone enthusiastically, but he does show a strong preference to dog people. I will even take it one step further and say especially fellow golden owners. I fondly remember how he brought a smile to one golden owner who had recently put her dog down. He rubbed against her like a cat, wiggling the whole time. It put a smile on her face that her sadness could not hide. 

That being said, that type of greeting still is pale in comparison to their bond with their family. I see Tucker's over the shoulder glances when we swap dogs in obedience class, or the instructor borrows Tucker. So does everyone else in class, LOL! Or when we go out as a family with Tucker, I will get looks of concern if the kids split off from us. Once he even snapped a collar when he was on a tie out at a park because my 15 yr old son started to walk to the bathroom by himself. Tucker thought he was wandering off and was not about to let that happen. Don't worry about having to share your bond with your golden with others, you won't have to do that. But personally, I love Tucker's compassion towards others, especially those who seem to have a need. We all should be as welcoming...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sidian said:


> Hey. I'm considering getting a golden retriever soon, but one of the main things I'm not so sure about is that they supposedly treat complete strangers exactly the same as their owners. Is this true? Them being friendly towards people you bring back to your house is a good thing of course, but I'd like my dog to be much closer and more loyal to me than some person its never met before.
> 
> Thanks.


 
If you are looking for a one person dog, a GR honestly is not for you. I know that Max loves me and Leif the most but he loves everything and everyone he comes across too. That means when a new person comes up the novelty and newness of a stranger may make you think, traitor! at his or her response to the newcomer. 

Actually Max's love of people helped possibly save him quite recently so I'm thankful I have a dog that will go up to and love anyone. He got out of my backyard and ended up on the main street. A nice person pulled over to see if Max would come to her so she could get him out of the road and he ran up to her when she called, laid down, and rolled over for a belly pat. When she opened up her car door, and she told him to go inside, he jumped in happily. She took him home to get to a phone to call me and brought him back. As good and as happy as he was with her when he saw me, I got the extra fast tail wag, slightly bigger smile and hug that only Leif and I get. 

But again, if you're looking for a dog that shows one man/one family loyalty above all others - a GR personality is not for you. I think you should make a list of what qualities you'd want in your perfect dog, top 5, most important to least important. You can use that list and learn more about different breeds until you find the perfect match for you. If you list them here, you may get some good advice because members here own more than just GRs.


----------

